# Canon G9 Memory Card Limit?



## BobsYourUncle

I have searched everywhere and cannot seem to find the answer to a question so I thought I'd post one here:

I am in the process of buying a Canon G9 Powershot camera and, along with that I want to get a decent sized memory card.

Does anyone know (not guess) what the maximum size SDHC card is that the G9 will recognize? I made the mistake on my G2 of buying a 4 gig and it would only read it as a 2 gig due to the cameras limit.

Canon's site reveals no information on it and I just can't seem to find the info.

Thanks.


----------



## BrokaToe

SDHC Secure Digital High Capacity for the Canon Powershot G9 currently supports capacities up to 32 GB. SD Secure Digital standard card supports capacities up to 2 GB.


----------



## BrokaToe

Here is where I found that information, you may want to read it yourself for a better understanding of this issue. http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=144&modelid=15669#SupportDetailAct


----------



## BobsYourUncle

Thanks

I got it figured out a year ago when I bought the camera


----------

